# New Gaggia Classic Just Bought - Excited



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I've been a lurker on this forum for a couple of months now. I'm a coffee geek but have been making do with my Moka Pot, Aeropress, and French Press for the last few years. I thought it was time I took the plunge in to making espressos.

After searching the internet I was tied between two machines, the Gaggia Classic and the La Pavoni Europiccola. I had been watching eBay like a hawk and it was the Classic that popped up first at a good price (£70, just serviced), and I thought why not.

I'm now awaiting the delivery of my new machine, I hope it works ok...

Anyway there are some fantastic guides on these forums for the Gaggia, and I do plan to make some purchases once received (bottomless portafilter, rancillio steam wand, tamper, grinder).

However I'm again waiting for a good deal on a grinder, and during the meantime I only have a Hario Mini Mill. Will I be able to make a half-decent espresso with this?

Thanks for you help,

Ric


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Ric

Sounds like you picked up a bargain there.. Classic is a great little machine

I've not used a Hario Mini Mill, but i've heard good things - its enough to get you started anyway (may lack some finer adjustment)

At some point i'd recommend picking up a secondhand MC2 - just sold mine on here for £80

Good luck with the Gaggia

Regards

Andy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Ric

The Hario Ceramic Slim Mini Mill will be ideal. It grinds fine enough to choke a Gaggia Classic, and coarse enough to brew filter coffee easily too.

Repeatability is not too bad either (when switching between brews)

Enjoy your new purchase when it arrives.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Cheers guys.

I'm already considering the Rancilio Steam Wand too. Is the Gaggia one really that bad? I've read that it's possible to get micro foam by taking the attachment off.

It should be fun trying anyways. This could be an expensive hobby. I want all of the gadgets now.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Ricriley said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> I'm already considering the Rancilio Steam Wand too. Is the Gaggia one really that bad? I've read that it's possible to get micro foam by taking the attachment off.
> 
> It should be fun trying anyways. This could be an expensive hobby. I want all of the gadgets now.


Yep, you should definitely upgrade if making milk based drinks, easy to fit, available for about £20

Upgradeitis! (its a slippery slope)


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

FWIW, I bought the usual relatively cheap upgrades for mine - steam wand, tamper, standard Gaggia basket (100% improvement over the pressurised baskets) - and i'm very happy with the results. I reckon it'll do me just fine for a while. you might find the same.









I got the MC2 grinder (new) for Christmas and its a great piece of kit.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

I use a Porlex hand grinder with my Classic which i imagine is similar to the Hario Mini Mill and im happy with the results im getting.

As others have said, if you drink milk based drinks then get the wand upgrade. I thought i was getting good results with the stock wand but since changing to the Rancilio one last week my milk based drinks have got 100x better.

I'd also mirror what 'shinsplint' said and get yourself a non-pressurised basket as soon as you can, this way you can start getting your technique right with the proper kit rather than relying on the pressurised basket to deliver a decent 'crema'.

Hope you enjoy your new machine (and the caffeine highs)!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I upgraded my 3day old classic with rancilio arm and much better smaller bubbles sometimes even manage wet paint.... The standard one makes bubble bath foam... Try it....


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Ric
> 
> The Hario Ceramic Slim Mini Mill will be ideal. It grinds fine enough to choke a Gaggia Classic, and coarse enough to brew filter coffee easily too.
> 
> ...


Hey, any idea what grind setting (in terms of clicks) should the Hario Mini Mill be set on, for making espressos with the Gaggia Classic?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Got to admit I am attached to my Gaggia and even though I'm having problems (of my making not the Gaggia's) It's a fine starter machine and with the plethora of upgrades available (PID, wand, brass dispersion plate, IMS shower screen and bottomless portafilter) you are in for a treat. You'll never even look at let alone buy a jar of instant again.

I can only echo get as decent a grinder as you can afford because you'll never do the Gaggia justice and allow it to do its thang without one.


----------

